# Mahlkonig K30 for both espresso and filter?



## FlatWhitey (Apr 15, 2020)

Hello to the coffnoscenti,

I'm currently using a Gaggia MDF grinder as I've only been using a Hario V60 for the past year, however I've recently bought a Gaggia Classic to try out espresso at home given I've rather a lot of home time at present..(!).

The MDF has been great for my use of the V60, but I'm finding it limiting for the Gaggia as I'm stuck on the one acceptable setting for my current coffee, with no room for movement (grind setting 1).

I'm tempted by a Niche Zero, but have also seen the Mahlkonig K30 for sale on here around the same price point.

Is the Mahlkonig K30 suitable for both espresso and filter coffee like the Niche Zero is touted to be, or is it used in espresso competitions for a reason as it's a master of one and not of all?

Any guidance would be much appreciated.

Hugh


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The Niche and a similar grinders are deemed suitable for single dosing because they keep and exchange very minute amounts of coffee and also the ease of switching between grind settings is a doddle. The K30 in its day was ok but as with most grinders a pain to switch between methods


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I have had both

k30 is a flat burr grinder , it will retain about 4-6 g moving from filter to espresso , so you would need to purge that. it would be better single dosed with a weight above the beans .

Single dosing the k30 means you will be pushing iit on lighter roasts to its limit ( IMHO ) if you are single dosing .

Burrs and spares are not cheap for a k30 , so if it needs new ones at any point factor these in.

As an espresso grinder, the k30 , I really like them, some of the older models can struggle with under light beans and have been known to stall.

They were used in competition as Mahl used to sponsor them at one point..

Lastly I am not sure who coarser the k30 is at it's coarse level, but should be ok for v60.

Niche you buy for its size and functionality - its retains very little and is very small and quiet.


----------



## FlatWhitey (Apr 15, 2020)

dfk41 said:


> The Niche and a similar grinders are deemed suitable for single dosing because they keep and exchange very minute amounts of coffee and also the ease of switching between grind settings is a doddle. The K30 in its day was ok but as with most grinders a pain to switch between methods


 Ah, I see. I hadn't realised single dosing related to this, rather had assumed it meant they were suitable for a single dose only and would otherwise heat up thereby impacting the beans and grinds etc! Thank you.


----------



## FlatWhitey (Apr 15, 2020)

Mrboots2u said:


> I have had both
> 
> k30 is a flat burr grinder , it will retain about 4-6 g moving from filter to espresso , so you would need to purge that. it would be better single dosed with a weight above the beans .
> 
> ...


 This is really useful information, thank you for sharing it. I do on occasion like to change coffee from day to day, and also brew methods, so the retention is a bigger issue than I had considered. That's quite some amount to be retaining (though I'm sure there are those far 'worse' for it out there).

I really need to do more research into what my needs are and what the different designs cater best for.

Many thanks!


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

Why not keep the MDF for your V60 brews? It's not very big after all.


----------



## FlatWhitey (Apr 15, 2020)

allikat said:


> Why not keep the MDF for your V60 brews? It's not very big after all.


 Morning Allikat,

In another thread on a similar topic, I explored the possibility of a decent hand grinder - I'm a fan of things that I can take with me wherever I go, whenever I go elsewhere, hence the portability and great quality grinding of the 1Zpresso JX Pro seemed ideal.

So the MDF is indeed staying for filter, and the JX Pro arriving next week for espresso. I'm greatly looking forward to it as I am missing so much from what I'm drinking as the MDF's lowest setting is just too fine and penultimate setting is just too coarse for the two coffees I'm trying at the moment.


----------

